
Why the Rails founder automatically rejects 80% of Software Engineer applicants - christf24
https://medium.com/@christophelimpalair/why-the-founder-of-rails-automatically-rejects-80-of-software-engineer-applicants-4e2a4d255f58#.be8x4jnqh
======
gmarx
I keep lots of commented out code in my projects, usually with a dated
explanation of why it was commented out. You don't want someone coming by
later and trying the same thing that worked most of the time but was foiled by
an inobvious edge case

~~~
rockdoe
That's not really the same, is it?

// The following approach (some psuedocode follows) will not work because of
xyz.

Though I'd still prefer not to have that. With a VCS + bugtracker that
contains info on how the fixes were arrived at, or very verbose commit
messages, you don't even need this.

~~~
christf24
Agreed. It's definitely better than just commenting out code and leaving it
there, but it could get super messy.

------
camkego
Rather hire somebody who can resolve bugs and focus on the specific objectives
and values, within given time-frames of a particular project than somebody who
never writes code that might be "poorly indented, poorly named, and poorly
scoped.", or containing commented out code also.

